# Heater Burn Real Bad



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

More pics from today, looks like chicken. Has he cooked his side? If i look from the back of him Its all furry, could that be infection starting?? I've no other tank to put him in, i keep feeding the other 2 up to take the temptation away. My internets been down for 2 days but i've got the salt and its going in now. Let me know if theres a big chance he'll die.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow, that looks brutal, but P's healing ability is the stuff of myths and legends - half eaten fish come back phoenix...don't give up hope!


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

ye the one guy had a P with half of it's bottom bitten off and it pulled through, but he did have another tank to put it into, if you cant get another tank try putting in a divider to keep those other P's away...

good luck mate...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I would probably be treating for a fungal infection at this point.


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

looks bad...good luck!


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> I would probably be treating for a fungal infection at this point.
> [snapback]1147051[/snapback]​


Agreed


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 5, 2005)

hope hell pull through if any of my fish so much as had soemthing 1/4 that size they would die no matter how much i cared nor how much i tried


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

damn, you can take him out and eat him with some lemon... lol


----------

